# which trailer and price??



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been trailer shopping for a while now and wishing there was a "Kelly Blue Book" out there on used trailers. The condition and prices out there are all over the place!

The only thing I can recommend is to keep checking websites like Horsetrailerworld.com (you can filter by zip code). Also search in your local Craigslist and you can add a search notification for the word 'horse trailer' so that you automatically get emails when another one is listed. You can also check the new trailer dealers for trade ins. 

I've ended up making lists of prices, model years and condition while searching. No one really knows for sure what any particular trailer so you see outrageously overpriced junk along with the deals!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Around here, in SE TN, when you get much below the $2000 range you'll see mostly rusty junk.

In general:

At or around the $2000 mark you can usually find a decent fixer up'er....Might need new tires, bearing repacked, lights fixed, maybe a board or two replaced, and light rust in a few places.

At or around the $3500 range, you'll find a decent used steel two horse bumper pull.

In the $5000 to $8000 range you strart to see nice used Aluminum trailers....

Of course, the sky's the limit after that.....


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

when I was searching I found some in Virginia and New jersey that looked pretty good. I was searching through pretty much the new england and mid-atlantic states.

also check out pennswoods.net (central Pa generally) not usually a LOT of good trailers there but occasionally see one here and there


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

www.tacktrader.com

www.horseclicks.com

They both have places to look for trailers via states.


----------

